# shellac



## Corset (7 Dec 2007)

I know this is a daft question but..... I have bought some shellac flakes (blonde dewaxed) for some sycamore and it says to mix it with denatured alcohol. Could someone please tell we what this is and where i get it from?
Owen


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Dec 2007)

Methylated spirits is the usual denatured alcohol of choice.

( Denatured simply means that pure ethyl alcohol - C2H5OH has been rendered undrinkable by the addition of something nasty - methyl violet and some methanol in the case of methylated spirits).

You can also use pure methanol - but as this is quite poisonous, most people prefer not to use it - it evaporates a lot quicker than ethyl alcohol so is useful at times.


----------



## Corset (8 Dec 2007)

Is it ok to use the purple stuff won't it dye the wood??
Owen


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Dec 2007)

Owen

The answer is that the purple doesn't dye the wood, but I always have a sense that there is a faint tinge of colour perceptible. On the basis of a comment in an article by David Charlesworth I now look through the bottles on the DIY shop shelves to pick the palest ones - believe it or not, every now and then you get one with less colour in.

In the US you can buy anhydrous ethyl alcohol (colourless) for this exact purpose, from Ron Hock for example. Unfortunately I am not aware of any UK stockists of the Hock product.

In the UK you can get industrial methylated spirits which is colourless - my father worked as an industrial chemist before he retired and used to bring small quantities home from work for me. With that source of supply now dried up I have been on the lookout for somewhere to buy small quantities of industrial meths for a couple of years, but to no avail.

If someone does know of a UK supplier I would be extremely interested to hear.

Ed


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Dec 2007)

Fiddes make a finishing spirit which is alcohol plus some shellac ( http://www.restexpress.co.uk/oils_spiri ... vents.html).

They used to use methanol as the alcohol but my last lot was ethanol (ethyl alcohol). 

The amount of shellac already in the solvent is only small - probably equates to a half pound cut or so. It can be used for spiriting off or as a basis for mixing up more shellac.


----------



## Dog (8 Dec 2007)

EdSutton":2r8oj62i said:


> Owen
> 
> The answer is that the purple doesn't dye the wood, but I always have a sense that there is a faint tinge of colour perceptible. On the basis of a comment in an article by David Charlesworth I now look through the bottles on the DIY shop shelves to pick the palest ones - believe it or not, every now and then you get one with less colour in.
> 
> ...



You could try here: http://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/pro ... spirit.htm


----------



## tnimble (8 Dec 2007)

You can very easily remove the colour from Methylated spirits by filtering it over active carbon.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (11 Dec 2007)

EdSutton":2v1xkprp said:


> In the UK you can get industrial methylated spirits which is colourless... I have been on the lookout for somewhere to buy small quantities of industrial meths for a couple of years, but to no avail.
> 
> If someone does know of a UK supplier... Ed



Here's a link to one supplier we use, Rydenor, that sells it. Slainte.
http://www.rydenor.co.uk/index.php?cPat ... 100c8f8fcf


----------



## Corset (16 Dec 2007)

Brilliant,Once again thanks everyone. I will be like a chemist mixing away when i get back from my Holiday.
Owen


----------

